

Some of the worst piece of designs ever done - abhishektwr
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-worst-piece-of-design-ever-done

======
allenp
I think it's telling that many of the comments point out the functionality of
these items is limited or impaired. The Apple puck mouse is a good example of
being so caught up in your own design aesthetic that you forget that these
things have to be usable as well.

